# Broke My Awning



## stinky_jeep (May 23, 2005)

Guys Help me! I set up my camper for the first time this weekend in my back yard. One little gust of wind and the awning is broke. I set everything just like the dealer showesd me. The support arms were in the correct position.

The awning blew up and over the trailer. After fighting with getting it back down we assesd the damage. The rear most top mount has been torn out of the camper and the poprivet in the front mount has been broken.

A couple of questions:
1. Do you think the dealer will fix it? (i don;t want to make an insurance claim after having it for 4 days)

2. Do you guys use tie downs on your awnings?

Thanks for any help!

Justin


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Justin - The dealer will most likely say "Will that be cash or charge?" If the damage is just limited to what you indicate then it should be only a couple of hours of labor charge. Don't make an insurance claim for that.

As for using tie down straps. I leave my legs connected to the trailer. If you do put the legs on the ground you must use tie downs. The awning has a very large sail area and will rip standard tent type stakes out of the ground. You need to get the screw in type like the ones used for dogs.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

When it's windy, I usually take the awning it to avoid damage. I've never used tie downs, though I know some do.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting problem, if he showed you to set up awning with the legs off the trailer with no warnings, Start with them. You can only try. I have never set up awning with the legs off of trailer, some do. I still use tie downs at Myrtle Beach in case a storm brews and you are not there, but as Tim said it is safer to take down.

I would still let them fix it, the awning spring if it unloads can seriously hurt you.

Good Luck John


----------



## stinky_jeep (May 23, 2005)

The legs were attached to the trailer.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Must have been a good breeze. Lousy lesson. The screws on the top bracket go into the aluminum frame. I moved mine and e mailed the awning manufacturer for the assembly instructions and they sent them to me via e mail. If you want to try and fix yourself.

John


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

It sounds to me as if there was another problem. The awning shouldn't do that while the legs are attached to the camper.... should it?

You did say "a little gust of wind".
Look to see if everything was installed properly to begin with.

I would talk to the dealer, tell them what happened and ask what, or if they will do anything to help you get it fixed.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I might have missed something here......

The legs were attached to the trailer????









Wow!









We were set up at the Jersey shore last weekend and had solid 15 kt winds with no issues. Are you sure that was not a Gale???









Sorry to hear about your misfortune. I would at least talk to the dealer about the issue. Like John said, the worst they can say is no!

Please keep up posted as to what happens!

Good Luck,

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, attached to the trailer and it still busted loose







I've had mine out in wind strong enough to rock the stabilized trailer and it held. Granted I didn't leave it up and quickly put it down. Sounds like you got one whopper of a gust or the lower arm supports weren't fastened well


----------



## stinky_jeep (May 23, 2005)

Everything was properly attached and secured exactly as instructed by the dealer. At the same time my buddy had his canopy up on his all original 75 Prowler. His flapped a litlle bit but didn't break like mine did.

I called for my salesman today. He is off till tomorrow. I'll try again to call him tomorrow.

I will definately keep all of you posted.

Justin


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

We were at a campground last summer near the Straits of Mackinaw and a wind came up and blew three awnings up over their rigs.

I always use tie downs when I put the awning out. If I here of a storm coming I will take it down completely. There is a lot of area there for the wind to catch and those support arms bend pretty easy (I did it with my head last year).

If there wasn't too much damage you may be able to fix yourself.

Good Luck!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> When it's windy, I usually take the awning it to avoid damage. I've never used tie downs, though I know some do.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]38355[/snapback]​


Sorry to hear that your awning broke. I would try the dealer, you never know, they might have a good will type of thing or at least supply the labour for free if you pay for parts. Anyway what do have to loose...the worst they can say is "cash or charge"

Thor


----------



## stinky_jeep (May 23, 2005)

I called the dealer this morning. and spoke with my salesman and the service department. The service writer said it sounded like the top mount wasn't secured properly. I am taking it on Monday morning.

I'll let you all know how it goes.

Justin


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck, That sounds like a good reason to me. Any reason he wants as long as they fix it no charge


----------



## campingwiththe6pac (Sep 22, 2004)

I always put in the dog type screw in tie downs and use adjustable cargo straps every time I put the awning out. You never know when that single big gust will come up or maybe a storm blow in while you are away. I have seen rigs with the awning wrapped over the roof and that does not look like the kind of fun I want to see when out for a weekend.

28RSS
8 children, 6 who camp
1 wife who makes it possible to camp.
02 X V-10 to move it all
1 Father/husband with an empty wallet!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't feel bad. I accidentally let my awning retract without anyone holding onto the strap and it bent the right-hand jamb nut. I'm actually supposed to know what I'm doing.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its amazing how fast it retracts huh Reverie! Been there, done that.

John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Thats why some people call me "Three Finger"...

Reverie


----------



## Whimsical Woman (May 23, 2005)

We did the same thing with our new camper five years ago. We left the awning up while we went into town and when we returned the awning was over the top of our camper. We were camping at a quiet NON-WINDY campiste, but a huge gust came out of nowhere and trashed our awning. The legs ripped right off the side of our camper.
Of course, we felt like complete idiots (it was our FIRST time out(, ( but other campers told stories of how they had lost their awnings. They also told us they would have held ours inplace, but they were too busy trying to save their own awnings.

We put in a call to our insurance folks and they covered 100%. We received a new awning that was actually a better one than the one that broke.

Five years later we are ultra paranoid about wind. We have a new 28bhs and we don't leave the awning up if we are leaving the campsite.

Good luck ! !

Marcia
whimsical woman


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I met a guy at a campground in NM. He had tie-downs on each leg and three de-flappers on each side. I asked about the serious set-up. His reply that - he worked for AE systems and his setup can withstand gusts to 60 mph according to their tests. He said that a tight awning, no billowing, is a safe awning. He recommended a minimum of two de-flappers per side. I bought a second pair.

Jared


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the Info Jared
I gonna have to get another pair of deflappers.
Don


----------



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

This is definitely a newbie question but sounds like I need to get these - just don't know what these are - deflapper!!!

Thanks

Betty King


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Betty King said:


> This is definitely a newbie question but sounds like I need to get these - just don't know what these are - deflapper!!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Here are the new ones. These are bigger than the ones I have. I would still use two pairs to divide the area of the awning into thirds.

Jared


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Good Luck, That sounds like a good reason to me. Any reason he wants as long as they fix it no charge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope everything works out well.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Best advice I was given concerning awnings...

"Awnings are to keep the sun off you. Not wind, rain, or snow."

I try to abide by it, but it's always windy around here. If winds are high enough to catch and 'flap' it, I roll it up.

You are not alone. Many people have lost awnings to wind. You just can't predict a wind gust sometimes. Good luck with your claim.


----------

